# What are good pipe lighters?



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Just wondering what the pros use. I'm currently roughing it with a classic fuel Zippo, and it works for now I suppose. Figured I'll be upgrading soonish, so I guess I'm looking for suggestions.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Never use a Zippo you are sucking in all that fuel Matches or butane lighters only.:yo:


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Zippo with a pipe insert. Works like a charm. That or good ole' wood matches when I am around the house.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Never use a Zippo you are sucking in all that fuel Matches or butane lighters only.:yo:


That's what I was expecting to hear. :lol: I've got a couple butane's, but they're both torches and there's no way those are getting used in my Savi. A flaming piece of wood in your hand probably isn't that great of a thing.:target:


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I prefer matches myself. Better control of the flame to get a thorough light. Or a BIC =)


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Butane in the house, but if I'm outside I'll to the charring light with butane and then any relights with a zippo. 

For a butane lighter I'll use either a Bic or a Bentley pipe lighter. The Bentley's have an angled flame, I bought 3 of them at the same time, one has worked perfectly for the past 9 months, one of them has never worked, and the third hasn't been filled yet.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

*Old Boy*
Pricey, but guaranteed for life.
I have two and I love em.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Never use a Zippo you are sucking in all that fuel Matches or butane lighters only.:yo:


I use a zippo (as well as matches and butane), and don't get any fuel odor at all from the "good stuff" fuel. You have to let it burn a few seconds before bringing it to the pipe, same as burning off the phosphorous head of a match. The zippo is the only wind-proof solution for lighting a pipe outdoors (in windy weather).


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Hermit said:


> *Old Boy*
> Pricey, but guaranteed for life.
> I have two and I love em.


This was my lighter of choice until someone stole it....apparently the guarantee does not cover that. 

Once I get the insurance money this is one item I will be replacing.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

matches, best way to go and they are cheap at wally mart


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

i also have an old boy, i really love it.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Never use a Zippo you are sucking in all that fuel Matches or butane lighters only.:yo:


Zippos rock and rule the pipe world; if you know what you are doing, of course!


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

+ 1 on zippos, with the pipe insert though!


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Hermit said:


> *Old Boy*
> Pricey, but guaranteed for life.
> I have two and I love em.


The IM Corona's Old Boy and PipeMaster lighters for Savinelli, aren't nearly as expensive as say a Dunhill Old Boy/Unique. Xikar's got two great pipe lighters, the Scribe which somewhat resembles the old Colibri pen lighters, and the Pipeline which is stylized as an Old Boy. Brizard Lighters formerly known as Atoll, though not equipped with a forty-five degree angled flame they can still do the trick if need be.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

my wife has a jetline for pipes, it is a pipe lighter and a torch, depending on the switch you pull, $15 and it still works great.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Adam said:


> Just wondering what the pros use. I'm currently roughing it with a classic fuel Zippo, and it works for now I suppose. Figured I'll be upgrading soonish, so I guess I'm looking for suggestions.


I'm no pro, but I like my Xikar:
XIKAR - Pipeline Lighters

Affordable and durable.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

ChronoB said:


> I'm no pro, but I like my Xikar:
> XIKAR - Pipeline Lighters
> 
> Affordable and durable.


i have never used the pipeline (though i do plan on getting one when i get a better pipe)

but i can say that there torches are bad ass, light on the first time everytime, and the warrenty is amazing.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

gibson_es said:


> i have never used the pipeline (though i do plan on getting one when i get a better pipe)
> 
> but i can say that there torches are bad ass, light on the first time everytime, and the warrenty is amazing.


Yeah, I have one of their torch lighters, too. Both are great!


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

ChronoB said:


> I'm no pro, but I like my Xikar:
> XIKAR - Pipeline Lighters
> 
> Affordable and durable.


Wow, look just llike the Old boy for $40 less.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The last time Smoking Pipes had the Pipeline in stock it was listed around $40 or $50 but they haven't had any in stock for months.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

I just saw them on e-bay for $45 buy it now. Being Xikar I assume they comapare pretty well to the im Corona Old Boy for Quality?

My Old Boy was just stolen, so i will be looking for a replacement.

Anyone have the Vertigo by Lotus?

Vertigo by Lotus Briar Pipeline Black Lighter NIB - eBay (item 270420643799 end time Aug-28-10 06:28:05 PDT)

$23 and looks just like the Old Boy....can't imagine the quality is the same.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

afilter said:


> I just saw them on e-bay for $45 buy it now. Being Xikar I assume they comapare pretty well to the im Corona Old Boy for Quality?
> 
> My Old Boy was just stolen, so i will be looking for a replacement.
> 
> ...


After having had an Old Boy, how can you settle for less?


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Hermit said:


> After having had an Old Boy, how can you settle for less?


It is called a $250 deductible and I lost all my Meerschaum pipes at the same time. 

Definately would like to get another old boy, but am only going to be able to replace part of the loss for now.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I use a cheap Promethus which has a angled flame, cheap refillable, and the flint can be changed, if you don't mind dealing with small fiddle springs.
the thing I hate bout is, is that you have to hold the fuel button down to keep the flame on, and that's annoying to me.
a friend lend me his old boy to try and that lighter is a joy, can reach the bottom of the bowl of a pipe, goes on the 1st or 2nd go from the striker. only problem it's $$$
hence I'm saving my quarters and buying one, that and probley ohhhh 100 lbs of tobacco hahah
troy


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Hermit said:


> After having had an Old Boy, how can you settle for less?


I agree. Everything else is irritating. The Old Boy is the finest pipe lighter I've ever owned. I would much sooner give up my DuPont cigar lighter than my Old Boy. One of my OB's is over 20 years old and has never had a speck of a problem.


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

I love my Zippo pipe lighter! :yo:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Ben.Reilly said:


> I love my Zippo pipe lighter! :yo:


I'm thinking this is the route I'm going to go for this round. An Old Boy looks to be on my wish list for the future, though. Unless I can find a decent price on the Xikar version, which is possible.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Adam said:


> I'm thinking this is the route I'm going to go for this round. An Old Boy looks to be on my wish list for the future, though. Unless I can find a decent price on the Xikar version, which is possible.


The cheapest I see the Xikar is $45.99 for BiN on Ebay from a reputable vendor. Otherwise they are about $50.


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> The IM Corona's Old Boy and PipeMaster lighters for Savinelli, aren't nearly as expensive as say a Dunhill Old Boy/Unique. Xikar's got two great pipe lighters, the Scribe which somewhat resembles the old Colibri pen lighters, and the Pipeline which is stylized as an Old Boy.


There as another Xikar lighter called the resource that also has built in tools. I also enjoy the Old Boy. As for zippos there is a butane insert made for them by another company. I want to say vector or thunderbird but they look pretty cool and the price was like 20 bucks.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Adam said:


> That's what I was expecting to hear. :lol: I've got a couple butane's, but they're both torches and there's no way those are getting used in my Savi. A flaming piece of wood in your hand probably isn't that great of a thing.:target:


Have a look at the Frank Method. I use this all the time and as long as you're not drunk you won't damage your pipe. And bear in mind, I smoke Meers!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

DealExtreme: $4.30 Stylish Silver Cigar Lighter

$4.30 with free shipping. Been using it since I started smoking pipes. Hasn't failed me yet.

Also have a zippo w/ pipe insert. They're nice.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Hermit said:


> *Old Boy*
> Pricey, but guaranteed for life.
> I have two and I love em.


X-2 ohhh yeah IM corona is the shizzle unless you wanna spill the coin for a dunhill!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I've had a Xikar Resource lighter for about a year or so now and it smokes great. Just wish the fuel tank were a little bit more capacious.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

I also recomend the xi resource or the scribe. the xi pipe line however is garbage! I also have a atoll flint lighter I really like.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Team Fuente said:


> the xi pipe line however is garbage!


Why do you say that? I've had the same one for a couple years and no problems.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I went ahead and ordered a Xikar pipeline to replace my IM Corona old boy. $45 and free shipping. It arrived tonight and so far I am very impressed. Looks just like my Old Boy. The tamper seems to fit a bit tighter. The only downside is no screw cover over the gas port which the IM has.

A new Old Boy is still on my want list, but will likely stay at home when I do get it. This appears to be an excellent replacement for now.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

cheap evertech pipe lighter FTW...ive had great luck with mine


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

I like oldboys for the desk and a small Arango refillable with a built in tamper for my pocket out in the shop while making pipes. The Arango is only 9.00 at Iwan Ries and it lasts quite a while, but they do break after being lite so many times the fuel trigger breaks.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

I own the following:

Dunhill Rollagas Lighter (3)

Dunhill Pipe Lighter

DuPont Line 1

Corona Old Boy, Pipemaster, Pipe Magie and one with no name

Zippo Pipe Lighter (13)

...and God Only Knows how many Bentley Lighters (They are black plastic with a fold out tamper)

Some of these were gifts, some were me buying toys, and the Bentleys are tossed in free with any $50.00 purchase at a store I buy from.

All in All, I like my Zippo the best. The trick with a Zippo is to light it, count to three and then light.

...I used to use matches, but I always crush them in my pocket.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

I love my Corona Pipemaster, which is more streamlined (and less subject to pocket lint) than it's brother Old Boy. But my go-to is the very inexpensive IMCO GR77R, which I don't mind risking to TSA. Both are lasting far longer than the gooseneck Colibri, whose design I loved but has been very fitful.

hp
les


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

I think the no name Colibri I have might be the Gooseneck you speak of, I liked it...but it went on the fritz after a few refills and I sent it off. It works, but not reliably or well. It lights after multiple clicks and goes out easily making it more an annoyance than a help.


lestrout said:


> I love my Corona Pipemaster, which is more streamlined (and less subject to pocket lint) than it's brother Old Boy. But my go-to is the very inexpensive IMCO GR77R, which I don't mind risking to TSA. Both are lasting far longer than the gooseneck Colibri, whose design I loved but has been very fitful.
> 
> hp
> les


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Just saw the pipemaster, and now know what my $4 Jobon I posted above is trying to imitate.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Brinson said:


> Just saw the pipemaster, and now know what my $4 Jobon I posted above is trying to imitate.


Jobon are decent lighters, but I wouldn't use the torch side to light a pipe with
troy


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

laloin said:


> Jobon are decent lighters, but I wouldn't use the torch side to light a pipe with
> troy


The Jobon I use doesn't have a torch side. Its just a clone of the pipemaster with a pull out tamper in the bottom.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not much on the tamper, but as a lighter, yeah, it works fine.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Tamper is good for when you're out and about and don't want to carry too many things. Other than that, I just use a czech tool.

I love those little things.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Brinson said:


> Tamper is good for when you're out and about and don't want to carry too many things. Other than that, I just use a czech tool.
> 
> I love those little things.


same I love those chzech tool as well, but I've lost countless #'s of them in the pasted, still they are cheap soo no biggie.
whoever is making them in his little hole in the wall in the czech republic is probley filthy rich by now hahah
troy


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

as lame as it is I often just use a bic


----------



## SammyBirdland (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm a newbie, but I'm liking my Zippo with the pipe insert. I can definitely smell the flame when it's burning, but the taste (if any) doesn't bother me. I'm using the Zippo black label fluid.


----------



## garger (Jul 13, 2009)

Has anyone tried the butane pipe insert for a Zippo from Amazon? I like the thought of having a Zippo without the lighter fluid taste. I haven't posted on these forums enough to give the link, but the item is UPC #743809211658.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

SammyBirdland said:


> I'm a newbie, but I'm liking my Zippo with the pipe insert. I can definitely smell the flame when it's burning, but the taste (if any) doesn't bother me. I'm using the Zippo black label fluid.


_*Welcome to the Dark Side ...... Now, use the power of the .... *_

:cowboyic9:

ZIPPOS!!


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Siv said:


> Have a look at the Frank Method. I use this all the time and as long as you're not drunk you won't damage your pipe. And bear in mind, I smoke Meers!


I thought I'd bump your post, Siv, as I think lighting a pipe as described in the Frank method works very well--much faster and even than any other method I've tried.

I don't pack with the Frank method all of the time, especially when I'm on the road, but I do use a triple flame lighter with the "straight down, one second dab" lite most all of the time. I have several hundred bowls of tobacco through my three cobs that I take when I'm on a job (I've been in Cut Bank, MT for the last 3 weeks.) Now that I think about it, I seem to smoke my MM cobs most of the time whether home or away and light them exclusively with the triple flame butane lighter. A very quick, even light and no damaged bowls. I use the same method with my briars and meers with no ill effects, as well.

My second favorite lighters are the IMCOs G somethings and my least favorite-the Zippo with pipe insert (unless I'm backpacking above 9,000 feet).


----------



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a Ronson torch but somehow I can not see using that on a pipe, I think it would fire up the pipe as well and I also would think that a zippo might add chemical taste to the tobacco.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

garger said:


> Has anyone tried the butane pipe insert for a Zippo from Amazon? I like the thought of having a Zippo without the lighter fluid taste. I haven't posted on these forums enough to give the link, but the item is UPC #743809211658.


These are AWESOME. They have a lifetime gaurantee, and they work beautifully, although mine 'spits' a little when the butane runs low. There are two different models available; both produce a soft flame using butane and the standard Zippo flint wheel. The pipe insert has a solid top (where the flame would normally come out) and a hole in the side for easy tilting; the other one looks and acts just like a Zippo, but uses butane.

I have the pipe insert, and want to get the standard one for cigars. But don't get it through amazon; that's too expensive. The store that sells them really cheap on ebay (paepal only though) is also online..and that seems to be the cheapest I've found (plus the online store takes credit cards as well as paepal).

I can't recommend this insert enough.

KGM-Vector-Butane-Flip-Top-STANDARD-Lighter-Insert
KGM-Vector-Butane-Flip-Top-PIPE-Lighter-Insert

Video about them: YouTube - Vector Thunderbird butane inserts function and benefits


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

I've read through this thread, and there's doesn't seem to be consensus on whether the "new" Zippo fluid takes care of the zippo-smell problem. I'd love to have a wind-resistant lighter for my pipes, and I'm thinking Zippo with the pipe attachment, because they're extremely cool looking and I know they work. But fear of that that zippo-smell is deterring me.

Advice from someone who uses one?


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Well, I have a zippo with the pipe insert, and I use the black label fluid with it. 

I find that if I give the flame a couple of seconds to burn before I try to light my pipe with it, the smell is barely detectable and dissipates within moments. If I try to light it without the pause, the smell is much stronger but also dissipates fairly quickly. 

So I can smell it a little, but it's hardly a problem for me.

You could try it yourself, with not that much of a risk. Zippos are pretty cheap, and useful for all-around lighting even if you don't like it for pipe-lighting!


----------



## vasypher (Sep 30, 2010)

I use a Jet Lighter cheapy which lights about 80% of the time, and Just purchased a Corona Old Boy that is by far one of the sexiest things in my possession.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Garin inspired me to order a $15 pipe Zippo (thanks!).
I guess I'll just be buying the black, Zippo fluid unless someone has recommends otherwise?


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

vasypher said:


> I use a Jet Lighter cheapy which lights about 80% of the time, and Just purchased a Corona Old Boy that is by far one of the sexiest things in my possession.


Jet Lighters are not supposed to be used on pipes. Will burn/char the briar. I'd pick up a bic if you find you don't want to take your old boy places.


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been using the same cheap Bentley black plastic lighter daily for the past 3 years. I've changed flints at least 10 times, and it still runs great. I did buy an Old Boy a couple days ago, and it's definitely going to replace the Bentley at home. However, the trusty Bentley will be regulated to travel/outdoor/car smoking.


----------



## vasypher (Sep 30, 2010)

It's a Jet Lighter brand made for pipes with a soft flame at an angle that I purchased from pipesandcigars.com. I also have a Jet Lighter Torch for my cigars (which is actually broken now), which I'm also disappointed in.....



Brinson said:


> Jet Lighters are not supposed to be used on pipes. Will burn/char the briar. I'd pick up a bic if you find you don't want to take your old boy places.


----------

